# new antidepressent



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I am about to ask my doctor for a new anti-depressent. I was on Paxil for years and have been off for about 3 months.Can you give me a suggestion on what is working best for you?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Lexapro


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I second that!I have ZERO stomach aches anymore, I had D one time in the 3 or 4 months I've been on Lex. Or Cellexa which is similar. I had to stop because it was effecting my bladder. The doc told me Lex has less side effects.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

ZRemeron and Lexapro? Can anyone tell me how these work, and the affects they have? How do they compare to Paxil?


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

My choice is Effexor. Made my anxiety dissappear. That combined with Zelnorm has made my life liveable. Good luck.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm with Squeaker..Effexor has helped a great deal with spasm pain of the colon, and anxiety.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I work in a Gastro Doc's office and the perscribe Effexor XR for IBS problems.I take it again at a very low dose and its enough to keep things calm.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I tried Effexor when it first came out for about six months. I thought it had something like Ritilin in it to help you concentrate, but it would make you nervous. Vamplady, What does the XR mean,time-released?Do your Doc's prescribe Effexor XR for all IBS patients?Thanks for your help.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

XR is extended release.Yes he perscribes the Effexor XR so you only have to take it once daily.It can make you a little nervous at first but when your system gets used to it, it calms you down. At least that is what it does to me. It also helps me sleep better at night. I take mine with dinner.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I take my at 8:30 PM, and I sleep so much better. I only had to get up during the night time less than five times while I've been on it. Also, my heart doesn't race away like it use to.


----------



## just jan (Apr 9, 2005)

Lexapro has totally changed my life. I have had IBS D for at least 13 years probably longer. To the point where I mostly stayed at home, missed vacations and could not eat out at all. A friend with the same life long problems shared that he had gotten so depressed he had about given up... went to a doctor who was a friend of the family--finally found someone to listen. Tried him on celexa. Within two weeks he had his life back. Working full time and can go anywhere, do anything. I went to Doc who told me that was why he tried me on lexapro (newer less side effect version of celexa). It is the most wonderful thing in the world. For the first time, I have HOPE. I have only been on it about 2 and 1/2 months. Had reaction first 3-4 days of same old diarrhea. Then leveled out and it is amazing so far. Just wanted to let you know. Hope it helps someone.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

yep im happy with effexor made a big difference to my life


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

ps hello and welcome jan


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

Remeron is the best antidepressant I have tried. I take it for depression/anxiety, but it would be good for IBS as there aren't any problems with gastrointestinal effects when starting to take it, like with SSRI's.It makes you sleep good at night but not feel tired during the day. I took celexa before and it works good too , but I had way more side effects. I also tried paxil but it gave me really bad insomnia for a whole month and then I quit taking it.


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

My doc just gave me lexapro today because he says the paxil isnt helping for my newly added postpardum and about 2 hours later i had a bad D attack, now ive been reading and this D stuff seems like a common thing on this board and i was wondering you think my fast one day rejection of it was too fast because the whole D attack scared me and maybe i should take it a couple more days to see if it levels out?


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Cadia-My doc told me it could take a few days or even a week or two until your body gets used to the meds, she told me it can even give you D until you adjust. She suggested that I take it at bedtime the first few times so if I did get sick I would be ok in the day for work/school. I had the D for a few days and it eventually went away.


----------

